

$ whois microsoft.com - bubblicious

Looks like there was a breach somewhere...<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;q1ObJit
======
jaytaylor
This is a common point of confusion regarding the `whois` utility [0] [1].

[0]
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=whois+google.com+hacke...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=whois+google.com+hacked)

[1] [http://razzed.com/2009/01/15/at-first-i-thought-google-
was-b...](http://razzed.com/2009/01/15/at-first-i-thought-google-was-being-
hacked/)

------
1_player
Nothing wrong with that, even though I don't know why these domains are
included in the microsoft.com whois record.

All the weird domains you see on the top are not actually affiliated with
microsoft.com, just subdomains registered by someone else.

I remember seeing these kind of hostnames on IRC. It was cool... at the time.

------
bubblicious
Eh it seems I'm learning about the whois command today...

[http://razzed.com/2009/01/15/at-first-i-thought-google-
was-b...](http://razzed.com/2009/01/15/at-first-i-thought-google-was-being-
hacked/)

Thanks @jtaylor

